# Silver Recovery Unit



## mda20 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hi Everybody,

Good Day.

Is there any way to recover silver form x-ray films by silver recovery unit?


----------



## philddreamer (Oct 27, 2011)

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=50&t=11111

& this one:
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=11047&start=20#p115367


----------



## mda20 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you philddreamer,

The topics you have adviced are not answering my question.

I want to know if there is a way by which we can dissolve silver after removing form x-ray films so that we can recover it by recovery unit.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Oct 27, 2011)

You can dissolve the silver halide directly from undeveloped (green) rare earth film (common halide film) with fixer solution. For developed rare earth film, you will require bleach-fix solution. In both cases, the emulsion will remain on the film. You can then plate the silver from the fixer or bleach-fix using an electrolytic recovery unit. You could also use a steel wool canister to cement the silver. I believe there are ways to regenerate the solution that has been through an electrolytic unit, and use it over, but, you'll have to ask Manuel about the details. He knows more about this end of it than I do.

This will not work on dryview type film.


----------



## mda20 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you goldsilverpro

My question is about exposed film.


----------

